
Low code startup Modulz raises $4.2M - sbr464
https://www.irishtimes.com/business/technology/intercom-co-founder-among-those-to-invest-4-2m-in-irish-start-up-modulz-1.4032364
======
sbr464
Blog link

[https://www.modulz.app/blog/modulz-raises-4-million-
funding/](https://www.modulz.app/blog/modulz-raises-4-million-funding/)

